# Songs of the Firefighter



## Sasha (Feb 6, 2009)

Haha!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEwVlQQ6NLo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## emtfarva (Feb 6, 2009)

that's great. I love who's line anyway bu that was great


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 6, 2009)

That was great!  LOL!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Feb 7, 2009)

That is a great show.  LMAO  thank you for putting that up


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Feb 7, 2009)

Lol, especially with the fire fighters. Firefighter vs Paramedics kind of reminds me of this:

"I am a firefighter. I can wet it but I can't spell it"

Sorry to our firefighter brothers, but it had to be said! But don't worry, I too once spent time in a banana suit (I was a vollie firefighter for a while)


----------



## BBFDMedic28 (Feb 10, 2009)

wow. just wow


----------

